

4.0 is the new 1.0 - spinningarrow
https://medium.com/node-js-javascript/4-0-is-the-new-1-0-386597a3436d?

======
nevi-me
I'm impressed at the progress made, and that unlike some forks, this one comes
back together into the main product. Shows how important "being the change you
want to see" is.

Hopefully module developers will jump on board and update their native
modules. Some people will get shocked at the massive 'jump' to version 4
thing, but we'll get over it.

